# Speargun maintenance?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a teak Riffe and I need to oil. I was wondering do I take the trigger and handle off to do this? Any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess it depends on the state of the stock and how long it has been since it was torn down and oiled.

This guy in this video takes a euro version apart before oiling it:


----------

